

The impact of the iPhone 3GS RAM increase - jsatok
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/the-impact-of-the-iphone-3gs-ram-increase/

======
naz
They need to set a background color for their site so you can read the post
before background images have finished loading or if you have images disabled.

